# Prostatakrebs > Gesundheitspolitik, Recht und Soziales >  Gesetzliche Kassen wollen Arzt-Zulassungen zeitlich befristen

## Harald_1933

> Berlin (AFP) Die gesetzlichen Krankenkassen drängen darauf, Zulassungen für Arztpraxen nur noch auf Zeit zu vergeben. Nur so lasse sich das Problem der Überversorgung in bestimmten Regionen lösen, sagte die GKV-Vorstandschefin Doris Pfeiffer der "Neuen Osnabrücker Zeitung" vom Mittwoch.


*Hier* bitte weiterlesen.

Siehe auch *diesen* Bericht.

*"Zu viel Ordnung vertreibt das Behagen"*
(Brasilianisches Sprichwort)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Urologe

Alles populistisch, aber ich fürchte,
so ein Schuss kann ganz schnell nach hinten losgehen.

Wenn ich z.B. als Urologe 200.000 Euro allein brauche, um meine Praxis zeitgemäß einzurichten
und ich damit rechnen muss, nach 5 bis 10 Jahren die Zulassung zu verlieren - bis dahin ist
der Kredit garantiert nicht abbezahlt (eigene Erfahrung) - dann werde ich in dieser Unsicherheit
gar nicht erst aufmachen.

----------


## tomblr

> Alles populistisch, aber ich fürchte,
> so ein Schuss kann ganz schnell nach hinten losgehen.


Spinnen wir hierzu mal Visionen:

Die Arztpraxis wie wir sie kennen wird es in einigen Jahren nicht mehr geben. Ärzte als Freiberufler sind dann ein Auslaufmodell. Zukünftig werden börsennotierte Konzerne Ärztezentren erbauen in denen Ärzte als Angestellte agieren. Die Gerätefinanzierung hat sich hiermit erledigt, diese müssen sich dann nur noch rentieren. Zu den Arztzentren sind dann gleich die Gesundheitsfabriken (ehemals Krankenhäuser) der gleichen Konzernzentrale angegliedert. Hier werden dann fachspezifisch Gesundheitsdienstleistungen am Fließband erledigt. Die anschließende Pflege wird in Patientenhotels unter gleichem Firmennamen für gut zahlende Kunden angeboten. Der Rest blutig in die häusliche Obhut entlassen.

Tom

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Tom,

da denkt man unwillkürlich an Sodom und Gomorra.

*"Wer immer das Beste hofft, der wird alt, vom Leben betrogen. Wer immer auf das Schlimmste vorbereitet ist, der wird zeitig alt. Aber wer glaubt, der bewahrt ewige Jugend"*
(Sören Kierkegaard)

Gruß Harald

----------


## tomblr

Tja Harald,

richtig erkannt. Unsere Gesundheit ist ein heiß umkämpfter Markt um dem auch ausländische Investoren bereits kräftig die Hufen scharren. 

Welches Monopolyspiel hier getrieben wir zeigt die die Übernahmeschlacht der Fresenius- Rhönkliniken zu einem Aktien notierten Mammutkonzern. Welche Ziele hier verfolgt werden dürften ja bekannt sein.

http://www.handelsblatt.com/unterneh...6820970-3.html

http://www.handelsblatt.com/unterneh...n/9513486.html

Interesant sind hierbei die politischen, "uneigennützigen" Umtriebe.

Die Visionen sind bereits in der Umsetzungsphase...

Tom

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo @all,

die Entwicklung zu privat geführten und auf Gewinn ausgerichtete Unternehmungen sind klar festzustellen. Stellen diese doch mittlerweile eine wichtige Ergänzung dar und ein stetes Wachsen eines Qualitätsstandards und deren Überwachung ist zu den öffentlichen zweifelsfrei mit mehr transparenz ausgestattet.

Viele Fälle wandern ab von den öffentlich geführten Häuser zu den Privaten.
Die Ursachen liegen mittlerweile nicht nur an den selektierten FP Patienten, sondern eben an dem hohen Qualitätsstandard dort.
Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, dass die Regelversorgungspatienten sich auch dorthin orientieren werden.

Welche Rolle spielen in Zukunft die Niedergelassenen?
Werden Sie nur noch Überleben können, indem sie sich zusammenschließen - ähnlich wie Ärztehäuser - aber eine Pooldiagnostik anbieten, selbstverständlich mit den neuesten Gerätschaften im Verbund, in Kooperationsverträgen mit bestehenden Ressourcen, nicht zur Verfügung stehende Fachkompetenz kurzfristig anmieten, im online Austausch kommunizieren?

Es stehen große Änderungen an. 

Jedoch muß nicht alles schlechter werden, wohl aber schneller, kommunikativer, neue Geschäftsmodelle werden entstehen und zu einer weiteren Konzentrierung in die Ballungsräumen führen.

Wie wird es auf dem Lande aussehen?

Es bleibt spannend und ich hoffe es wird besser.

Hans-J.

----------


## tomblr

> Stellen diese doch mittlerweile eine wichtige Ergänzung dar und ein  stetes Wachsen eines Qualitätsstandards und deren Überwachung ist zu den  öffentlichen zweifelsfrei mit mehr transparenz ausgestattet.


???

Dem  muss ich mit Nachdruck widersprechen! Welche Konsequenzen  gewinnmaximierendes Handeln in der Gesundheitsindustrie hat möchte ich  an Beispielen erläutern:

- Outsourcing von ganzen  Funktionsbereichen wie Apotheke, Labor, Klinikreinigung (auch der  Funktionsbereiche OP usw.), Wäscherei (geschieht mittlerweile in  Osteuropa)
- Personaleinsparung der Pflegekräfte bis an die Schmerzgrenze, teilweise Ersatz durch billigere, pflegefremde Servicekräfte. Geschönigt liest sich das dann so: http://www.helios-kliniken.de/klinik...ersonal-1.html
- Ständig wechselde Ärzteschaft durch vorzugweise billigere osteuropäische Ärzte mit mangelden Sprachkenntnissen.
- Kontinuierliche Fallzahlsteigerung durch Prämienzahlung bei den Führungskräften, dadurch oft blutige Entlassungen.http://www.aerzteblatt.de/archiv/551...en-in-die-Reha
 oder: http://www.tagesspiegel.de/wissen/zw...t/9537168.html
- Mangelnde Investitionsbereitschaft in innovative Technik (s. Disaster um den Marburger Ionenbeschleuniger). http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/m...-a-856852.html

usw. usw....

Nur zur Verdeutlichung möchte ich meine eigenen Erfahrungen im Umgang mit Personal darstellen:

Bis 2008 war ich Leiter einer anästhesiologischen Intensivstation mit 5 sog. Boxen a 2 Betten in einem Haus der Maximalversorgung. Die Abteilung wurde im 8 Stundenschichtmodell mit 5 Fachkräften (also eine Kraft für 2 Patienten) für Anästhesie und Intensivpflege  betrieben. Zusätzlich pro Schicht eine Lernkraft. Von ärztlicher Seite waren 2 Anästhesie- und  Intensivmediziner im 24 Stundenschichtmodell anwesend sowie teilweise ein  AiP bzw. Assistenarzt. Die Abteilung besetzte auch den Schockraum für  eingehende Notfälle.  Die Klinik wurde dann in eine GmbH gewandelt.  Anfangs blieb alles beim alten. Dann wurde ich gezwungen drastisch  Personal zu reduzieren. Erst wurde eine Pflegekraft abgebaut, kurz  danach wurde auch noch die nächste Kraft gestrichen. 3 Pflegekräfte + 1 Lernkraft  betreuten von jetzt an 10 Patienten, war der Schockraum zu besetzen  standen letztendlich nur noch 2 Kräfte 10 Patienten gegenüber. Besonders übel wurde es bei Personalausfall durch Krankheit oder Urlaub.  Hier kam es dann auch mal vor, dass Doppelschichten "gefahren" wurden  oder arbeitsfreie Zeiten sich reduzierten um den Personalmangel zu kompensieren.

Die  Arbeitsbelastung stieg, die Unzufriedenheit auch, das Stammpersonal  kündigte und wurde ersetzt durch Arbeitkräfte mit billigerem Haustarif. Viele kündigten wieder innerhalb von 2 Jahren.   Bei den Ärzten wurde die 2. Stelle durchgängig mit einem Assistenzarzt  besetzt. 

Durch die Personalknappheit kam es dann immer wieder zu  unerfreulichen Zwischenfällen wenn z.B. 2 Reanimationen parallel  liefen. Kritik wurde seitens der Klinikleitung mit Repressalien beantwortet. Aus Frust und einem Burnout hatte ich dann gekündigt und den Job an den "Nagel" gehängt.

Ist  das der Qualitätsstandard den du meinst? "Meine" Klinik stellt hier  kein Einzelfall dar, dies ist durchgängiger Konsens bei wachsender  Privatisierung im Gesundheitswesen. Nur ein Ziel ist klar definiert, der  Profit und die Dividende!

Tom

----------


## tomblr

Nachtrag, nach dem ich mir den Frust von der Seele geschrieben habe:

Nicht jede privatisierte Klinik verfällt der Geldgier. Es  gibt, Gott sein Dank, Ausnahmen, aber wie sind diese für den Patienten zu erkennen? Kaum! Lediglich Ansätze sind für den Laien erkennbar. Je mehr Hotelcharakter eine Klinik bietet, desto wirtschaftlicher ist sie orientiert. Hierbei bedient man sich simpler Psychologie. Blenden durch Äußerlichkeiten erzeugt Patientenzufriedenheit, die Gesundung der Patienten oder Zufriedenheit des Personals ist dann Nebensache. Es gibt ganze Wirtschaftszweige die sich hiermit beschäftigen. Studien zur Farbwahl der Zimmer, Geschmack und Auswahl des Essens, Uniformierung des Personal und cooperate Identity zum "Wohl" des Patienten und einer positiven Bewertung.

Richtig problematisch  wird es dann wenn ausländische Konsortien oder Private Equity Unternehmen den Gesundheitsmarkt erobern....

Nein, es gibt Grenzen der Privatisierung, diese sind für mich definitv bei der Gesundheit erreicht! Ich kann nicht erkennen wo hier eine transparente Qualitätssteigerung vorliegt.

Tom

PS: Meine Aussagen sind Global und nicht auf einen speziellen Anbieter bezogen!

----------


## Hans-J.

Lieber Tom,

du hast Dir sehr viel Mühe mit Deinem Beitrag gemacht. Deine vorgebrachten Argumente zeigen klar auch die Mißstände aber vor allen Dingen Fehlentwicklungen an der Basis auf.

1.Wie ist es dazu gekommen?
2.Was sind und waren die Ursachen, welche zudiesen Fehlentwicklungen führten.
3.Wie konnte es zu einer zunehmenden Duldung kommen unsere Gesundheitsversorgung den Marktkräften derart auszusetzen?
4.Wo sind regulierende und marktmachtbegrenzende Gesetzte, VO, Erlasse u. ä. zu sehen.
5.Welche Entwicklung verfolgen die Entscheidunginstanzen, welche die Lobbyisten, welche die Betreiber, welche dieTräger?
6.Wo befindet sich der Patient und welchen Kräften im Gesundheitsystem ist er ausgesetzt?
7.Wer schützt ihn?

Zu allen Punkten werde und kann ich nichte ingehen, einerseits ist dies nach meinem Ausscheiden mit der Schweigepflicht verbunden, andererseits werde ich im vertretbaren Maße den Spagat versuchen. Dieses alles ist meine persönliche Meinung und Einschätzung.

Zur Historie:
Durch die mehrjährigen Versuche die Budgets zu deckeln jagte eine Novelle die andere mit bescheidenem Erfolg. Im Gegenteil, Einsparungen dienten der Löcherstopfung, Überschüsse mussten z. T. zurückgezahlt werden.
Die Einsparer waren die Dummen.
Die Kosten stiegen weiter und überproportional.

Um Transparenz der Kosten zu ermöglichen wurden die Fallpauschalen eingeführt.
Wirtschaftpolitische Spielräume führten zu sehr kreativen Abrechnungsmodellen.
Die Kosten stiegen weiter und überproportinal.

Die Träger werden unruhig und Versuchen sich aus der Verantwortung zu lösen.
Sourcen Leistungen wie Apotheke, Küche,Wäscherei u. a. Versorger aus, zuerst im nahen Umfeld, dann auch in die Billigländer.( Siehe Dein Beitrag )
Das reicht den Träger nicht, knappe Kassen führen zu höherem Handlungsdruck und ein Krankenhaus alljährig mit einem Betrag X zu bezuschussen fällt immer schwerer.

Viele Krankenhäuser stehen mit dem Rücken zur Wand. Sie sind zu Konkurrenten geworden.
Jagen sich die Patienten ab, erbringen Leistungen  na ja, ich schweige lieber - 

Oft wird nach einem neuen Betreiber gesucht und gefunden. ( Siehe Dein Beitrag )
Rechtsformen aller Art vermindern die Haftung, das investierte Kapital soll Gewinn abwerfen. 
Die ((( soziale ))) Marktwirtschaft ist im Gesundheitswesen angekommen.
Die Gier nach noch besseren Ergebnissen führt zu den Beispielen, die Du besser nicht hättest darlegen können.

Zur Zeit sind wir Zeugen eines beginnendenVerdrängungswettbewerbes bei den noch kommunalen, - freien - Krankenhäuser und schauen zu, wie diese sich Spezialisieren, ja auch auf hohem Niveau an der Front und müssen.
Sie kämpfen z. T. um das Überleben, in Konkurrenz zu den privat geführten Kh. 

Einen kleinen Einblick hast du geliefert.

Lieber Tom, ich bin ja sehr nahe bei Dir und nicht dagegen.

Die Frage ist doch die, wie kann man die Situation der noch kommunalen Kh. U. a.  freien Träger - verbessern, evtl. überschüssige Bettenkapazitäten abbauen oder neu verwenden, die bestehenden diagnostischen Ressourcen sowohl der Infrastruktur als auch der geistigen Ressourcen in Pools  mehr als nur interdisziplinär übergreifend - nutzen, um wirklich sehr schnelle Ergebnisse zu erzielen, bündelt, zu einer zielführenden Diagnostik.

Keine Mehrfachdiagnostik mehr, Austausch der Daten unter den Ärzten. (Computer )
An diesen Pools könnten sich die Niedergelassenen beteiligen, ihre Situation verbessern, sich an den Ort der Patienten orientieren,weil viele zusätzliche Überweisungen zu den unterschiedlichen Standortstellen sich durch Telekommunikation erübrigen und wenn Diagnostik, dann in gemeinsame Einrichtungen. Auf den letzten technischen Stand.
Ziel muß sein, nicht in jeder Hütte ein Gerät dass zur Amortisation bis zum Nimmerleinstagarbeiten muß, sondern neue hochwertige Geräte zur Vollauslastung zu bringen und frühzeitig raus zu nehmen, wenn innovative Verbesserungen ausgereift zurVerfügung stehen.

Dabei nicht die Fehler der profitorientierten Kh machen, sich jede unreife Tomate aufschwatzen zu lassen und auf den Reifekosten sitzen zu bleiben. Die Kostentragung natürlich vorher mit den Kostenträger verhandeln und dabei auch die Reifekosten nicht vergessen.

Einweisungen in das Kh. Könnte doch direkt über Computer durch den Arzt - wie es heute fast bei jeder Hotelbuchung möglich ist - erfolgen. Den Patienten entlasten, Service anbieten mit wenig Zeitaufwand. Den Patienten wieder in den Mittelpunkt stellen, nicht mit Hotelbetten und schicki micki,  sondern mit mehr Betreuung.

Einsparungen sollten den Pools und Kh. verbleiben als Verstärker und Verbesserungen ermöglichen. Auch den Druck - siehe Dein Beitrag zu reduzieren -
Einfach wirtschaftlich handeln, anstatt Profitgier zu befriedigen am Gut Volksgesundheit und den Menschen wieder in den Vordergrund der Pflege rücken.
Solange pflegen wie erforderlich und nicht nur die FP und Verweildauer im Blick zu haben.


Das wäre eine Antwort auf die immer mehr sichtbar werdenden Mißstände der GmbHs hinter den Kulissen.
Denn eines ist klar, diese Kliniken heben Ihren vordergründigen Qualitätsstandard hervor um zu punkten, was sich dahinter verbirgt hat Tom geliefert, aber auch die fast tägliche Berichterstattung in den Medien ist unüberseh/hörbar. 
Jeder Werbung für eine Leistung braucht der mündige Patient nicht folgen.
Mündig sein heißt informiert sein, informiert sein heißt nicht dem Hochglanzprospekt alleine zu vertrauen, sondern auch einmal querzulesen, auch hinter die Kulissen zu schauen.



> Nein, es gibt Grenzen der Privatisierung, diese sind für mich definitv bei der Gesundheit erreicht! Ich kann nicht erkennen wo hier eine transparente Qualitätssteigerung vorliegt.


Doch Tom, in Teilbereichen und im Vordergrund wird diese angeboten, die beste Antwort darauf ist nicht die Stärken negieren, sondern aus den Schwächen und Mißstände im Hintergrund bessere  eigene Leistungen anzubieten und gleicher oder besserer Qualitätsstandard anzubieten.

Auch ich möchte keine Marktwirtschaft im Gesundheitswesen, muß aber erkennen, dass sie faktisch besteht. Es gilt eine Antwort zu finden.


Beste Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## tomblr

Hallo Hans,

es beruhigt mich wenigstens ansatzweise den gleichen Konsens mit dir zu finden. Dein erster Beitrag war aber ohne die nachgereichten Erläuterungen missverständlich.

Deutschland ist privatisierungsweltmeister im Gesundheitswesen. In kein anderem Industriestaat werden mehr Kliniken privatisert als bei uns. Dies alles wegen einer verfehlten Politik und überstürzten handeln. Hätte man politisch nicht schlagartig den Markt geöffnet und vorangig nach anderen Lösungen zu Finanzierung gesucht wäre das Problem nicht eskaliert.

Gut, das Kind ist jetzt nun mal in den Brunnen gefallen, wie also vor dem ertrinken retten? Auch hier wäre wieder die Politik gefragt die den Markt reglementieren könnte. Gerade in den Qualitätsnachweisen könnten man einiges bewegen. Was passiert? Nichts? Dem Treiben wird tatenlos zugesehen... auf der Strecke bleiben dabei Patienten die nach erreichen der maximalen Liegezeit, unahängig ihrer Genesung das Bett für den nächsten Kunden räumen müssen. Auf der Strecke bleibt auch das Personal, dass sich immer mehr dem Berufszweig abwendet. Zufrieden sind Politker und politische Berater die gerne mit den Gesundheitsfirmen kooperieren... aus dem Vorstand, in die Politik und gefahrlos wieder zurück. Zufrieden sind auch die Investoren die mit einer prall gefüllten Dividende rechnen können. Schöne neue Welt....

Auch ich habe keine Patentlösung und muss mich dem Ausverkauf wohl beugen!

Tom

----------


## Hans-J.

Lieber Tom,

dieses Thema ist nicht nur komplex, sondern auch noch brisant.




> Auch hier wäre wieder die Politik gefragt die den Markt reglementieren  könnte. Gerade in den Qualitätsnachweisen könnten man einiges bewegen.  Was passiert? Nichts? Dem Treiben wird tatenlos zugesehen... auf der  Strecke bleiben dabei Patienten die nach erreichen der maximalen  Liegezeit, unahängig ihrer Genesung das Bett für den nächsten Kunden  räumen müssen. Auf der Strecke bleibt auch das Personal, dass sich immer  mehr dem Berufszweig abwendet.


Der Ruf nach politischen Regelungen hat doch in gewisser Weise die blutige Entlassung gefördert. Der Spruch für das medizinische Erforderliche hallt mir noch in den Ohren.
Was waren die Folgen?
Die Einhaltung der Verweildauer bei den FP führt ja schon zu einer gewissen Vorselektion bei der Aufnahme. 
Es fehlt jetzt nur noch, das Patienten abgewiesen werden, weil dieser Patient keinen Deckungsbeitrag liefern könnte weil er als Risikopatient anzusehen wäre.

Die kürzeren Liegezeiten belasten nicht nur den Patienten, sondern auch alle an der Pflege beteiligten. ( Siehe Dein Beitrag ) erhöhen aber auch die Fixkosten des KH. Die auf längerer Verweildauer ausgerichteten Planbetten beim Bau des KH = Krankenhaus bilden nun einen Bettenberg. Die Fixkosten bleiben und führen zum Druck diese abzubauen.

Das die Nachfolgekosten einer sogenannten blutigen Entlassung zu den weiterbehandelnden Niedergelassenen verlagert wird, erscheint nicht als Kosten beim KH, sondern bei der KK. Die KH geben ja auch in dem Entlassungsschreiben die Weiterführung der Behandlung an die Niedergelassenen sehr oft an.

Was wäre, wenn das nicht so wäre?
Manche Niedergelassenen hätten noch mehr Druck, der sich ohnehin schon mehr und mehr dort einstellt.

Ein Teufelskreis.
Die KH versuchen durch Wahlleistungen ihre Situation zu verbessern, eine bestimmte Patientenklientel zu umwerben, Ihnen Hotelambiente anzubieten.
Und? Für welches KH entscheidet sich der Patient?
Offenbar scheint der Wettbewerb im KH gewollt, denn z. Z. kann ich auch keine Regulierung erkennen. Offenbar hofft der GG = Gesetzgeber auf die regulierenden Selbstbereinigungskräfte im Markt.

"Ironie on"
Schön, dass der Patient in diesem System auch vorhanden ist. Aber wo im Räderwerk befindet er sich?
Wo befinden sich die mitdrehenden Ärzte, Pfleger, Helfer? Sie wollen nicht mit das Räderwerk bedienen, müssen aber.
Denn die Antriebachse wird bewegt. Von wem?
"Ironie off"

Lieben Gruss
Hans-J.

*Manchmal ist das unausgesprochene Wort wie ein Schwert, viele ducken ab, verstecken den Kopf im Sand, andere benutzen den Kopf und laufen Gefahr geköpft zu werden.*

----------


## tomblr

> Es fehlt jetzt nur noch, das Patienten abgewiesen werden, weil dieser  Patient keinen Deckungsbeitrag liefern könnte weil er als Risikopatient  anzusehen wäre.


Diese Situation haben wir faktisch schon. Patienten werden nicht abgewiesen erhalten aber Termine jenseits der Vorstellungskraft. Wer vorher gestorben ist braucht nicht mehr operiert werden.




> Offenbar hofft der GG = Gesetzgeber auf die regulierenden Selbstbereinigungskräfte im Markt.


Wobei die Betonung auf "hofft" liegt. Es ist die Frage ob eine hochentwickelte Industrienation in einem hochsensiblen Markt auf marktregulierende Selbstreinigungskräfte hoffen darf. Selbst die USA ist bei der medizinischen Versorgung ihrer Bevölkerung im Bezug auf Privatisierung eher zurückhaltend. Wir hatten jahrelang das Prinzip einer staatlich gestützen Solidargemeinschaft. Dies kann man eben nicht von jetzt auf nachher ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste umorganisieren.




> Schön, dass der Patient in diesem System auch vorhanden ist. Aber wo im Räderwerk befindet er sich?
> Wo befinden sich die mitdrehenden Ärzte, Pfleger, Helfer? Sie wollen nicht mit das Räderwerk bedienen, müssen aber.
> Denn die Antriebachse wird bewegt. Von wem?


Den Absatz hätte man auch ohne den Hinweis der "Ironie" durchgehen lassen können. Hier müssen wir, die Patienten uns in die Pflicht nehmen. Nur unsere unkritische, fordernde Vollkaskomentalität macht so ein System überhaupt möglich.

Die Zukunft wird noch spannend. 

Tom

----------


## Hans-J.

> Es ist die Frage ob eine hochentwickelte Industrienation in einem  hochsensiblen Markt auf marktregulierende Selbstreinigungskräfte hoffen  darf. Selbst die USA ist bei der medizinischen Versorgung ihrer  Bevölkerung im Bezug auf Privatisierung eher zurückhaltend. Wir hatten  jahrelang das Prinzip einer staatlich gestützen Solidargemeinschaft.  Dies kann man eben nicht von jetzt auf nachher ohne Rücksicht auf  Verluste umorganisieren.


Eine gute Ausführung.
Hierzu möchte ich einen Vergleich anführen.
In vielen Gemeinden/Städten wurden vor vielen Jahren die eigenen Versorger wie Gas, Wasser, Elektrik an Unternehmungen verkauft, vermietet u. a. vertragliche Regelungen um vom Risiko von Reparatur und Erneuerungsstau freizukommen.

Die Folgen waren und sind stark gestiegene Kosten.

Der Ruf der Bürger nach Überprüfung, Rückkauf und Eigenbewirtschaftung wird immer lauter.
Die mittlerweile stark angestiegenen Kosten veranlassen und führen dazu, dass viele Kommunen ihre Versorger wieder in Gemeinde/Stadteigentum überführen, sie realisieren die eigene Bewirtschaftung zu Marktpreisen, wo die vertragliche Bindung ausläuft.

Es wird oft möglich, denn auch das Gemeinwohl soll und muß im Blick gehalten werden. Die Abhängigkeit entsprechend reduziert für ein elementares Gut.

Wie sieht es mit dem Gut "Volksgesundheit" aus.
Welche Institutionen schützen den Patienten?
Wann hatte der Staat das Solidarprinzip verlassen? Wann haben die Menschen angefangen, sich vom Solidarprinzip zu lösen?
Spielt Solidarität nur noch eine Rolle bei Katastrophen?

Vielleicht ist eine von vielen Antworten im Nachfolgenden zu sehen.

 *Kritik*
Im Mai 2014 veröffentlichte die Zeitschrift Der Spiegel in dem Artikel *Bodentruppe der Industrie* massive Kritik an der Stiftung. 2013 sponserte das Pharmaunternehmen Grünenthal (Unternehmen) die Deutsche Stiftung Patientenschutz mit 40.000 Euro. Der ehemalige langjährige Geschäftsführer von Grünenthal Michael Wirtz und gleichzeitig mit 13,5 % größter Anteilseigner an der Pharmafirma ist Mitglied im Stiftungsrat. In den Gremien der Stiftung befänden sich außer der Schirmherrin Uschi Glas auch Unternehmer und ehemalige Politiker. So ist bei der Stiftung ebenfalls Eugen Münch Aufsichtsratsvorsitzender der Rhön-Klinikum AG als stellvertretender Vorsitzender aktiv.

 Hingegen ist in den Gremien der Stiftung kein einziger Patientenvertreter oder Angehörige von betroffenen Patienten.

 Im Februar 2014 beantragte die Deutsche Stiftung Patientenschutz beim Bundesministerium für Gesundheit (BMG) als fünfter Verband für die Patientenvertretung im Gemeinsamen Bundesausschuss (G-BA) anerkannt zu werden, welcher in vielen Bereichen über den Leistungsanspruch der gesetzlich krankenversicherten Menschen rechtsverbindlich zu entscheiden. Im März 2014 erfolgte ein Ablehnungsbescheid des BMG an die Deutsche Stiftung Patientenschutz als maßgebliche Patientenvertretung anzuerkennen. Laut BMG müssen maßgebliche Patientenvertretung-Verbände die Belange von Patientinnen und Patienten nach ihrer Satzung ideell und nicht nur vorübergehend fördern.

 Laut BMG ist "Dies ist bei der Antragstellerin nicht der Fall". Diese Endscheidung wurde laut Der Spiegel von einem Patientenvertreter für den G-BA gelobt, da die Deutsche Stiftung Patientenschutz eine _Pseudo-Patientenorganisation_ sei. Im April 2014 verklagte die Stiftung das BMG vor dem Sozialgericht Düsseldorf. _Der Spiegel_ fragt: "Haben der Mitbesitzer eines Pharmakonzerns und der Mitbesitzer einer Klinikkette dabei ausschließlich die Interessen kranker Menschen im Auge?"[15][16]


Quelle:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deutsch...atientenschutz

vor allen Dingen die unten im Link angefügten Einzelnachweise mit Unterlinks sind von höchstem Interesse.

Hans-J.

----------


## tomblr

> Es wird oft möglich, denn auch das Gemeinwohl soll und muß im Blick gehalten werden.


Die  Kehrtwende bei der kommunalen Privatisierung hat außer den stets  steigenden Preisen auch andere Gründe. Plötzlich ist eben auch die  Versorgungssicherheit auf dem Spiel. Bekanntermaßen picken sich die  Globalplayer nur die Rosinen heraus und konzentrieren sich auf das  Kerngeschäft. Am Beispiel Wasser: Das Kerngeschäft ist die  Wasseraufbereitung. Doch zu diesem Geschäft zählt dann noch ein  komplettes Rohrleitungsnetz. Dieses Netz ist je nach Struktur  störanfällig und im Unterhalt und Wartung kostenintensiv. Die privaten  Versorger sind aber interessiert wenig Kosten zu produzieren.  Entsprechend wenig investieren sie in die Infrastrukur, sprich dem  Rohrleitungsnetz. Ein marodes Netz gefährdet die Versogungssicherheit.  Dazu kommt noch, dass private Versorger Dienstleistungen aussourcen und  teuer einkaufen müssen. Jede Reparatur am Netz wird von extern erledigt  was sich dann kräftig auf den Wasserpreis niederschlägt.

Wo sind  hier parallelen zum Gesundheitswesen? Auch hier wird es zukünftig durch  zunehmende Spezialisierung Versorgungsengpässe geben. Private  Klinikbetreiber sind zunehmd auch auf die "Rosinen" ausgerichtet.  Vielleicht hierzu einfach mal ein Beispiel der Privatisierung einer Herzklinik.

Im Süden unseres Landes wurde  vor Jahren eine auf Bypässe spezialisierte, Herzklinik  privatisiert. Herz OPs sind aufwendig und kostenintensiv. Der  demographische Wandel öffnete damals einen wachsenden Markt. Zuerst  kamen externe Wirtschaftsberater die alle Arbeitsabläufe analysierten,  Ein- und Ausnahmen prüften, Personalbedarf berechneten usw. Die Prognose  hatte dann excellente Randbedingungen für eine Privatisierung parat. In  gleichen Räumen wurde dann eine GmbH gegründet, Personal der  Universitätsklinik reduziert geleast, Hotelfachkräfte für den "Service"  rekrutiert, alle kostenintensiven Funktionsbereiche ausgegliedert, die  Klinik mit Wohlfühlcharakter aufgepeppt und eine Marketingabteilung  installiert mit dem Ziel die Klinik best möglich an gut zahlende  Privatpatienten zu vermarkten. Das Geschäft lief Dank agrresiver  Aussendarstellung, den neuen Medien, Foren und der daraus resultierenden  Mundpropaganda immer besser. Das dort nur mit Wasser (sprich Bypässe  gelegt) gekocht, Patienten nach ihrer OP schnellstmöglich per  Intensivtransport in eine Heimatnahe Klinik verlegt wurden spielte keine  Rolle. Plötzlich entstand dann aber eine Versorgungslücke, die der  Versorgung von Kassenpatienten und auch ein Defizit bei der  universitären Forschung. Von außen kam dann ein gewaltiger Druck.  Zwangsläufig musste sich die Klinik auch Kassenpatienten öffnen und das  Feld der Forschung aufnehmen. Die Folge: Zunehmende Kosten mussten mit  noch mehr Fallzahlen kompensiert werden, die Verweildauer wurde  drastisch reduziert, Personal weiter ausgedüngt. Die Qualität konnte nur  durch bessere OP Techniken (die von extern übernommen wurden) gehalten  werden, ansonsten sorgte die Marketingabteilung (die einzige Abteilung  mit Personalzuwachs) für die richtige Außendarstellung.

Ich werde weiter Gegner eine Privatisierung unserer medizinschen Versorgung bleiben. Derzeit unterstütze ich nebenberuflich eine Beraterfirma eines ehemaligen Klinikkollegen. Inhalt dessen Arbeit ist Arbeitsabläufe in Arztpraxen zu optimieren und auch Notfalltrainings für die Angestellten durchzuführen. Ich komme viel herum und der Tenor ist zumindesten bei den Niedergelassenen eindeutig. Schon 2007 gab es einen, nach meiner Meinung sehr guten Bricht der Bundesärztekammer zur Privatisierung bei dem Vor- und Nachteile aufgezeigt werden. Wer die 122 Seiten nicht scheut kann gerne sich hier mal einlesen. http://www.bundesaerztekammer.de/dow...euser_2007.pdf

Wir werden den Trend nicht aufhalten können, lassen wir es auf uns zu kommen, lösen wir uns von verkrusteten Anschauungen und warten ab was passiert. Welchen Teil wir Patienten in dieser Maschinerie darstellen bleibt vordergründig unbeantwortet.

Tom

PS: Sollten an dem Beispiel Parallelen zur Urologie erkennbar sein sind diese rein zufällig! Meine Darstellung ist eine grobe Zusammenfassung!

----------


## W.Rellok

> Wir werden den Trend nicht aufhalten können


um mit Harald_33 zu sprechen




> aber wir können die Segel richtig setzen


Bin aber sehr skeptisch. Der Tante Emma Laden ist verschwunden. Der Buchhandel wird von ebookreadern an Amazon verscherbelt.

Früher floriende städtische Kliniken in München mußten auf Geheiß von farbentragenden Parteien die Privatstationen schließen, weil es doch nicht angehe, Privatpatienten auf frisch geputzte Klosschüsseln zu setzen, während der Rest der anderen Patienten...

Und jetzt rennt ganz Arabien ins Kaufhaus Oberpollinger und läßt sich anschließend in den marmorstrotzenden Privatpraxen allen Mist der Welt verpassen.

Winfried

----------


## tomblr

> läßt sich anschließend in den marmorstrotzenden Privatpraxen allen Mist der Welt verpassen


Ach Winfried, dort angekommen sieht medizinsche Versorgung dann nochmal ganz anders aus. So eine Klinik mit "Spezialabteilung" und Zugang nur mit Sicherheitsausweis haben wir hier in der Pfalz auch. Da umfasst ein "Krankenzimmer" dann mal rund 200m². Mit eigenen Räumlichkeiten für eine ganze Gefolgschaft samt Leibwächter und eigener Küche. Auf Wunsch stehen hier rund um die Uhr ein ganzer Krankenhausstab zur Verfügung. Neben Patienten optimierter Therapie die fern ab jeder Evidenz angesiedelt ist kümmern sich Physiotherpeuten, Ernährungsberater und Psychologen um die baldige Genesung der wohlbetuchten Klientel. Da können selbst deutsche Privatpatienten noch blass werden.

Mein Stand ist ja der, der beste Versichertenstatus ist "Selbstzahler" mit ausgezeichneter Bonität.

Tom

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Tom, Winfried&@all,

sorry für meine Auszeit.

Tom schrieb:



> Wo sind  hier parallelen zum Gesundheitswesen? Auch hier wird es zukünftig durch  zunehmende Spezialisierung Versorgungsengpässe geben. Private  Klinikbetreiber sind zunehmd auch auf die "Rosinen" ausgerichtet.  Vielleicht hierzu einfach mal ein Beispiel der Privatisierung einer Herzklinik.........


Wir hatten ja schon weiter oben feststellen müssen, dass auch in der Regelversorgung in den sogenannten öffentlichen KH ein gewisses Stock picking bei Patienten Einzug gehalten hat. Du hast die Fragestellung und Beantwortung von den öffentlichen Güter Wasser, Strom u.a. auf die Volksgesundheit zwar sehr wohl verstanden, möchtest das aber etwas Besser aufgebröselt sehen.

Ja, hier sind Parallelen durchaus gegeben, der Unterschied liegt an dem elementaren Gut der zum Lebensunterhalt sicherzustellenden Wirtschaftgüter und an dem existentiellem Gut "Volksgesundheit"

Trotz aller Beschwichtigungen und Abwiegelungen durch Meinungsbildner und Medien, Politiker u.a. der unterschiedlichen Ansätze besteht in unserem System die Gefahr dass das Gut Volksgesundheit an Wert verliert.

Wenn jetzt die Regelversorgung Gefahr läuft, diese flächendeckend nicht mehr sicherstellen zu können und hier auch noch Wettbewerb der KH untereinander die Situation verschärft, wird der GG auf Dauer nicht daran vorbeikommen, hier regulierend einzugreifen.

Soll die zeitliche Befristung der Arztzulassungen hier ein erster Schritt sein, die bestehenden öffentlichen KH zu Gesundheitszentren und einer höheren Frequenz zuzuführen?

Das war ja der Grundtenor von Harald und Winfrieds Hinweis - als Metapher - die Segel so zu setzen - war früher noch viel schwieriger als heute, früher wurde überwiegend vor dem Wind gesegelt oder achterlich, heute könnte man bis hoch an den Wind gehen.
Das ist nicht nur mühsam, sondern auch unbequem. Der Vorteil ist eine direkte Zielsteuerung.

An der Gesetzgebung im Gesundheitswesen haben sich schon zu viele versucht - und - mit welchem Erfolg? Wo ist das Ziel?

Vielleicht müssen wir wieder das Gut Volksgesundheit neu entdecken und die Fürsorgepflicht des Staates zur Sicherstellung einfordern, auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass es mehr kostet als geplant.
Planwirtschaft im Gesundheitswesen stößt an ihre Grenzen, weil es Menschen sind, die Behandlungsbedarf haben und eben kein Wirtschaftsgut.

Hans-J.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Planwirtschaft im Gesundheitswesen stößt an ihre Grenzen, weil es Menschen sind, 
> die Behandlungsbedarf haben und eben kein Wirtschaftsgut.


Eben. Gerade weil Planwirtschaft stets an Grenzen stösst, egal ob im Gesundheits-, 
Kleidungs-, Mobilitäts- oder Sonstwas-Wesen, bedarf es auch eines nichtstaatlich 
organisierten Sektors des Gesundheitswesens. Dass der sich in Deutschland derzeit 
kräftig aufbläht, liegt - von aussen gesehen - an der staatlich verordneten Deckelung 
der Budgets der Gesundheitsdienstleister und der staatlich verordneten 
Entsolidarisierung von Versichertengruppen, insbesondere Beamter und 
Privatversicherter. Fast jeder Niedergelassene versucht, seinen Patienten 'IGeLs'
anzudrehen, weil er sonst nicht durchkommt. Das ist für einen reichen Industrie-
staat, der sich einst der 'Sozialen Marktwirtschaft' rühmte, beschämend.

Ein Grundleistungskatalog der Leistungen, nach der alle Versicherten, 
also alle Menschen im Lande, zu versorgen seien, gibt es nicht. 
Eine Aufnahmepflicht aller Kassen für alle gesunden und kranken Menschen 
in jede Grundversicherung gibt es nicht, ja nicht einmal eine Pflicht von 
Privatversicherern, jenen Versicherten, die die Beiträge nicht mehr bezahlen 
können, eine Grunddeckung etwa im Rahmen einer AOK anzubieten, oder
der Kassen, auch Kranke ohne Versicherunsschutz aufzunehmen. 
Und DAS nach vielen Jahren sozialdemokratischer Regierungsbeteiligung.

Klar, dass da die Entsolidarisierung zwischen Kleinbürgern und 
Privatversicherten gefördert wird (Für Beamte besteht sie von Gesetzes wegen!) 
und dass daraus ein gewaltiger Markt entsteht für private Gesundheitsdienstleister. 
Klar, dass bei gedeckelten Budgets, die einen ordentlichen KH-Betrieb nicht mehr 
zulassen, öffentliche Träger versuchen, ihre teuertsten Kliniken zu verscherbeln 
und ebenso klar, dass in einem System voller Fehlanreize selbst an luxuriös 
umgebauten einstmals öffentlichen Häusern "blutige" Entlassungen fast schon 
die Regel sind. Die Entlassung von RPE-Patienten mit Katheter emfinde ich als Skandal.

Es liegt weitestgehend am Gesetzgeber, ob Zweiklassenmedizin entstehe oder nicht.


Wenn ich jetzt mithilfe der Professoren am (öffentlichen) KSSG die 'Xtandi'-Therapie 
bei der Krankenkasse durchdrücken konnte, liegt das nicht daran, dass ich (auch) 
privatversichert bin, denn die ambulanten Leistungen werden eh nur nach dem 
gesetzlichen Grundleistungskatalog honoriert. Weder für die Ärzte noch 
für das Spital entstehen irgendwelche Anreize, mir als 'Privatpatient' mehr
zu 'verkaufen' als einem Allgemein Versicherten.

Meine Privat(zusatz)versicherung deckt bessere Hotelleistungen (Einzelzimmer), 
weitere Deckung im Ausland und den Belegarzt, womit auch am KH die freie Arztwahl
gewährleistet ist (mein Hausurologe hat am 'Bethanien' meine RPE durchgeführt). 
Diese Deckung nehm ich aber nur in Anspruch, wenn ein längerer Spitalaufenthalt
ansteht, denn ich hab einen Selbstbehalt von Fr. 5'000.- gewählt, habe dafür aber
auch nur eine geringe Zusatzprämie zu bezahlen - freier Markt eben, aber nur da,
 wo die Gesundheitsversorgung an sich nicht gefährdet ist.
Für die Grundleistung ist immer noch eine Krankenkasse zuständig, die ich im
übrigen auch als sehr teurer Patient jedesmal auf Jahresende frei wechseln könnte;
Die private Zusatzdeckung freilich nicht ohne Gesundheitsprüfung.

Klingt vielleicht exotisch, aber so ist das in diesem ach so schrecklich liberalen Land.

Medizinische Mehrleistungen kann ich mir nicht via Versicherung einkaufen,
denn die müssen zuerst mal aus der Grundversicherung gedeckt sein. 
Damit ist dem Entstehen eines Zweiklassensystems ein Riegel geschoben,
mal von der fälschlicherweise aus der Grundversicherung ausgeschlossenen 
Zahnversorgung abgesehen. 
Die muss nötigenfalls das Sozialamt zahlen - einfach falsch!

Dass dann im Bethanien-Spital in Zürich auch eine Abteilung mit Suiten für 
Bonzen samt Harem und Leibwächtern vorhanden ist, ist zwar eine 
Geschmacklosigkeit, aber konnte mir ja egal sein, als ich dort im Morphinrausch 
meine RPE ausschlief. Aber auch die bekommen nur das, was die hiesigen Ärzte 
können, und das entspricht wohl dem sehr umfangreichen Leistungskatalog
und jeweiligen Leistungsauftrag, bis hin zur komplexen Herzchirurgie. 
Bezahlen müssen sie es allerdings nicht nur zum Allgemeintarif... :-)))

Im Medizinaltourismus wird die Gesundheitsdienstleistung zum Wirtschaftsgut
und hilft damit den Spitälern, auch den Öffentlichen, Gewinn zu erwirtschaften. 
Davon hat auch die Uniklinik Heidelberg profitiert, als ich dort mein PSMA-PET 
durchführen liess. Einen etwas marktfähigeren Umgang mit dem Patienten hätte 
ich mir dabei allerdings gewünscht - Egal ob Selbstzahler oder Kassenpatient.
Diese Mehrleistung hätte nicht mal mehr gekostet. Beispiel: Lieber keinen Lesestoff in 
der 'Viel-zu-lange-Wartehalle', als jahrealte zerlesene Illustrierte in meterhohen Haufen. 
So verliert man am Markt das, was man eben mit überlegener medizinischer Leistung
gewonnen hat. Ich überlege mir ernsthaft, ein nächstes PSMA-PET in Ulm zu machen.
Auch so funktioniert Markt.

Ach ja, zum Thema:
Eine zeitliche Befristung von Praxisbewilligungen mag ja in Ordnung sein, wenn
saubere Kriterien, insbesondere Bedarfs- und Leistungskriterien zugrundegelegt
werden. Aber es wird ohnehin keinem Facharzt einfallen, sich in einem Gebiet
niederzulassen, in dem Bevölkerungsschwund herrscht und schon zwei unter-
beschäftigte Kollegen dahindarben. Einfacher wäre es, etwas mehr Markt zuzulassen,
dann würden sich die Ärzte wohl dort niederlassen, wo Bedarf besteht. Statt
Investitionen von Ärzten durch Befristung von Bewilligungen zu verhindern,
sollte der Staat, falls überhaupt, eher steuernd auf den Markt einwirken, um etwa 
unterversorgte Gebiete attraktiver zu machen für die niederlassungswilligen Ärzte. 

Hvielemi

----------


## tomblr

> kein Wirtschaftsgut.


Hallo Hans, hallo Konrad,

aber eben zum Wirtschaftsgut werden Patienten doch degradiert. Bestes Beispiel sind doch die Fallzahlen. In der Praxis sieht dies zum Jahresende in einer Klinik so aus, dass eine Marschrichtung ausgegeben wird welche OPs noch benötigt werden um die Fallzahlen und somit auch Prämien zu sichern.

Wenn also schon genügend Rücken OPs im Wirtschaftsjahr gelaufen sind wird der Patient auf das nächste verwiesen. Eine Terminsteuerung machts möglich. Sind genügend Prostataekotmien offen gelaufen werden mehr DaVincis empfohlen, oder umgekehrt. Der Patient ist immer leichte Beute, richtig fomuliert lässt sich alles lenken. Auch Low Risk Patienten lassen sich so lenken.... seltsam dann nur wenn im OP Schnellschnitt dann von einem Tumor erst mal nichts mehr zu sehen ist... und die Pathologie hinterher doch noch schnell einen GS 6 bestätigt.

Nein der Patient ist ein Wirtschaftsgut, planbar und an Zahlen zu lenken.

Konrad, Respekt für deine Außenbetrachtung. Ich glaube du hast den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen. 

Wenn sich unsere Politiker mal über eine Ligislaturperiode ernsthaft mit dem Thema Gesundheitspolitik beschäftigen würde käme auch mal ein brauchbares Ergebnis dabei herum. Stattdessen erfolgt unkontrollierter, medienwirksamer, populistischer Aktionismus ohne Perspektiven.

Schönen Sonntag noch!

Tom

----------


## W.Rellok

Lieber Konrad,

das ist ein komplexes, schwieriges Thema. Besonders kritisch ist deine Aussage zu bewerten




> Eine Aufnahmepflicht aller Kassen für alle gesunden und kranken Menschen 
> in jede Grundversicherung gibt es nicht, ja nicht einmal eine Pflicht von 
> Privatversicherern, jenen Versicherten, die die Beiträge nicht mehr bezahlen 
> können, eine Grunddeckung etwa im Rahmen einer AOK anzubieten, oder
> der Kassen, auch Kranke ohne Versicherunsschutz aufzunehmen. 
> Und DAS nach vielen Jahren sozialdemokratischer Regierungsbeteiligung.


Ich habe zur Klarstellung wesentliche Hintergründe hier eingestellt:



> http://tablet.bundesgesundheitsminis...sicherung.html





> Basistarif in der privaten Krankenversicherung
> 
> Die Krankenversicherungsunternehmen sind seit dem 1. Januar 2009 verpflichtet, einen Basistarif anzubieten, dessen Vertragsleistungen in Art, Umfang und Höhe mit den Leistungen der gesetzlichen Krankenversicherung (GKV) vergleichbar sind. Er sieht zudem  wie in der GKV  einen Aufnahmezwang vor. Die Krankenversicherungsunternehmen dürfen niemanden zurückweisen, der sich in diesem Tarif versichern darf. Im Basistarif sind Risikozuschläge oder Leistungsausschlüsse nicht erlaubt. Für Beihilfeberechtigte wird ein beihilfekonformer Basistarif angeboten.
> 
> 
> Personen ohne Krankenversicherungsschutz mit Wohnsitz in Deutschland, die nicht der Versicherungspflicht in der GKV unterliegen bzw. die ehemals privat krankenversichert waren oder der privaten Krankenversicherung (PKV) systematisch zuzuordnen sind, sind zur Versicherung im Basistarif bei einem Versicherungsunternehmen ihrer Wahl berechtigt.
> 
> 
> Freiwillig GKV-Versicherte sind innerhalb von sechs Monaten nach Beginn der vorgesehenen Wechselmöglichkeit im Rahmen ihres freiwilligen Versicherungsverhältnisses berechtigt, in den Basistarif einer PKV zu wechseln.
> ...


und dazu der Notlagentarif:




> PKV-NOTLAGENTARIF SOLL SÄUMIGE BEITRAGSZAHLER UNTERSTÜTZEN
> 
> Spätestens seit der Einführung der allgemeinen Krankenversicherungspflicht ist die Zahl der Versicherungsnehmer, die ihre Beiträge zur privaten Krankenversicherung nicht mehr aufbringen können, gestiegen. Eine Belastung nicht nur für die Versicherten selbst, sondern für die gesamte Versicherungsgemeinschaft.
> 
> 
> BEITRAGSSCHULDEN: PROBLEM IN GKV UND PKV
> 
> 
> Beitragsschuldner stellen sowohl in der gesetzlichen als auch in der privaten Krankenversicherung ein großes Problem dar. Ein Grund dafür ist vor allem die Einführung der Versicherungspflicht am 1. April 2007 für die gesetzlichen und am 1. Januar 2009 für die privaten Krankenversicherungen. Seither dürfen die privaten Anbieter Kunden, die ihre Beiträge regelmäßig nicht rechtzeitig abführen, nicht mehr kündigen. Die Folge: Krankenversicherungsbeiträge werden weiter fällig und Schulden werden angehäuft. Um Betroffene zu entlasten und beim Schuldenabbau zu unterstützen, hat die Bundesregierung am 1. August 2013 den sogenannten Notlagentarif eingeführt. Grundlage ist das Gesetz zur Beseitigung sozialer Überforderung bei Beitragsschulden in der Krankenversicherung.
> ...




Winfried

----------


## tomblr

Hallo Winfried,

das Thema ist in der Tat recht komplex.

Aber als letztes Auffangbecken hält dann immer die Kommune den Kopf hin, die über die Sozialhilfe als Kostenträger zur Verfügung steht. Besonders ärgerlich bei ehemaligen Selbstständigen denen das Geschäft den Bach hinunter geht und als erstes an ihrer PKV sparen wollen, da sie diese kündigen.

Wie erfolgt dann die Abrechnung der ärztlichen Leistungen? In der Regel zum PKV Satz, zu Lasten aller. Oder irre ich da?

Tom

----------


## Harald_1933

*Wenn aus dem Sprechzimmer ein Schuhgeschäft wird
*



> Wenn Ärzte aus Altersgründen ans Aufhören denken, schauen sie sich oft nach einem geeigneten Nachfolger um. Dieser würde dann nicht nur den angestammten Patienten als künftiger Ansprechpartner dienen, sondern dem bisherigen Inhaber auch eine angemessene finanzielle Entschädigung anbieten. Dieser Traum könnte jedoch platzen, wenn die Arztpraxis in einem Gebiet mit medizinischer Überversorgung liegt. Dann ist es möglicherweise für immer vorbei mit der Sprechstunde  die Praxis würde stillgelegt.


Bitte - *hier* - weiterlesen.

*"Eine Wahrheit kann erst wirken, wenn der Empfänger für sie reif ist. Nicht an der Wahrheit liegt es daher, wenn die Menschen noch so voller Unweisheit sind"*
(Christian Morgenstern)

Gruß Harald

----------

